# seized engine? ih/farmall 300



## vintagebob (Jul 14, 2015)

Haven't been able to start this tractor (1954 ih/farmall 300 C169) for a couple of weeks. Thought the engine was seized. Today the engine turned over then seized up. I pulled the spark plugs and gasoline came out of the holes of at least two of them with pressure. It will turn over without the plugs in. When I put them back in it turns slightly then seizes up again. Anyone know what's going on here? Just a little history, I had been mowing hay for a few hours had stopped the tractor and was idling when the tractor died. I haven't been able to get it running since. It did have oil and coolant in it, did not overheat. Have cleaned the gas tank, carburator, and gas lines. Has new starter and voltage regulator. Just changed all the spark plugs. I'm open to any suggestions you might have.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the timing gear has jumped out of sync, or broken some teeth!?! Do you have a manual for your tractor?


----------



## vintagebob (Jul 14, 2015)

No, I don't have a complete manual. No pictures of the engine, timing gear etc. I hadn't thought about the timing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Might want to check the distributor as well


----------



## vintagebob (Jul 14, 2015)

*fixed*

Just wanted to let you all know that it ended up being the carburator. Took it off and bought a rebuild kit from yesterdays tractors. Got the thing rebuilt, put back on and adjusted and it fixed the problem. Plus I cleaned quite a bit of rust out of the tank, the lines and the settling bulb.


----------

